# will intake void warrenty



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone know if installing an aftermarket intake void the warrenty on our cars. Im having a problem with my belt, I think the belt tensioner might have to be replaced. When I start the car I hear it sqeak until it warms up, and once in a while I'll spray belt dressing on it and the car will stop sqeaking. I aslo noticed that the car will take off much better after I spray the belt down. What can it be the tensioner or belt?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Inspect the belt, check the tension on the belt. When you push on the belt, it should give slightly but not more than 1/4." If you notice it is loose it may just need tightened. Belts do loosen up but the tensioner should keep it correct. 

These high mileage belts should not be giving you a problem yet, unless you see cracks or slices in it, I would think the tensioner would be the culprit. You shouldn't have to be spraying belt dressing on it all that does is improve gripping temporarily. 

I would tend to think if you replace the factory intake with after market, expect voiding the warranty. I'd call your dealer and ask, or call a dealer you don't deal with and ask them.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

I was told if you change a item on your car and that item caused a break down or failure of another component, you will not be covered under warranty. But I have a gut feeling , if you have a break down of anykind and the dealer sees aftermarket parts in there, they will just say NO, you are not covered. How many miles are on these belts ? they are designed to last a long time but yours could be worn out. Look at the belt for any signs of wear , something like cracks or groove marks on the underside of the belt. I don't think constant spraying of belt spay is a good idea. Maybe once or twice and that is it. You can end up with a build up of gunk on your pulleys that might cause more problems. If you replace the belts make sure you clean up the pulleys before you put the new one on. One more item, check for any fluid leaks ANYWHERE, if you have a slight leak of anykind this stuff can get on your belts causing it to slip or squeal.

GOOD LUCK.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Inspect the belt, check the tension on the belt. When you push on the belt, it should give slightly but not more than 1/4." If you notice it is loose it may just need tightened. Belts do loosen up but the tensioner should keep it correct.
> 
> These high mileage belts should not be giving you a problem yet, unless you see cracks or slices in it, I would think the tensioner would be the culprit. You shouldn't have to be spraying belt dressing on it all that does is improve gripping temporarily.
> 
> I would tend to think if you replace the factory intake with after market, expect voiding the warranty. I'd call your dealer and ask, or call a dealer you don't deal with and ask them.


I just checked the car and its the Pulley Serpentine belt tensioner. I took it off cleaned it, but its still sqeaking consistenly now. Should the wheel spin smoothly and fast or is it suppose to be a little stiff.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

fiacovo said:


> I just checked the car and its the Pulley Serpentine belt tensioner. I took it off cleaned it, but its still sqeaking consistenly now. Should the wheel spin smoothly and fast or is it suppose to be a little stiff.


Not sure how how stiff it should be. I would think it should spin without resistance. It may be a bearing if its squealing. I would get it to the doctors. If it is a bearing, it will eventually heat up and seize.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Common problems with the A/C belt pully and it's a TSB from GM. Unless your really in good with the dealer, the intake on the engine will prob result in you paying for the labor and for the pulley. LOWET is correct on the *"if you change a item on your car and that item caused a break down or failure of another component, you will not be covered under warranty"* But, the intake has nothing to do with the pulley and not even close to related. It's a GM part failing on a GM high performance engine. That should be coverd.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

I just got back from taking the pulley off and tighting it back on very gently so when the car starts the system would tighen its self up and the problem is gone. It was on too tight so I'll drive it some more to see if the problem comes back but thanks for the advise gto judge.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

LOWET said:


> I was told if you change a item on your car and that item caused a break down or failure of another component, you will not be covered under warranty. But I have a gut feeling , if you have a break down of anykind and the dealer sees aftermarket parts in there, they will just say NO, you are not covered.


Depends on the dealer, they have to prove that part caused the problem. I've had my alternator replaced (my car is cammed, full bolt ons and nitrous + plus suspension) with no problems from the dealer. I also had my rear end replaced by the dealer with all these mods on. Again some dealers are a-holes and some are not.

To the poster, just take the car down to the dealer. They will either fix it or they will not. First ask around and see what would be a good dealer to take it to.


----------



## fiacovo (Dec 12, 2007)

05_GTO said:


> Depends on the dealer, they have to prove that part caused the problem. I've had my alternator replaced (my car is cammed, full bolt ons and nitrous + plus suspension) with no problems from the dealer. I also had my rear end replaced by the dealer with all these mods on. Again some dealers are a-holes and some are not.
> 
> To the poster, just take the car down to the dealer. They will either fix it or they will not. First ask around and see what would be a good dealer to take it to.


Yeah, thanks I did speak to one dealership that said it wont be a problem and that the intake will not void the warrenty. You are right though because the first guy told me it would and he sounded like he was having a bad day. Thanks


----------



## carlesious (Mar 29, 2008)

As far as your warranty goes; the law says the dealer has to prove that the aftermarket part is the cause of your problem to deny your warranty. They assume that most people dont know this, and more often than not will say that your warranty is automatically voided; not true.

Go to this website, it has more specifics: SEMA SAN - SEMA ACTION NETWORK


----------

